# MacArthur’s Millenial Manifesto



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

For those of you true PBer's I know you may all be interested in this book! 
RHB just got in Sam Waldron's friendly response to MacArthur's famous sermon on calvinist being Pre-mil. Below is the information about the book, and easy to access if you would like to purchase a copy through RHB.

Buy here: Reformation Heritage Books

At the 2007 Shepherds' Conference, Pastor John MacArthur delivered a controversial message entitled, “Why Every Self-Respecting Calvinist is a Premillennialist.” In this book, Dr. Sam Waldron addresses the assertions of MacArthur historically, exegetically and theologically. Although his arguments are rigorous, the entire tenor of the book is level-headed and irenic. This “friendly response” grants modern day Amillennialists the opportunity to thoughtfully engage their Dispensational brethren.

Recommendations:

“With charity, this book exposes the fallacies—historical, exegetical and theological—inherent in Dr. MacArthur's presentation. Thank you, Dr. Waldron, for showing us how a theological refutation may be done with grace and kindness.” 
—James M. Renihan, Ph.D.

“Samuel Waldron's ‘friendly response’ to John MacArthur’s ‘millennial manifesto’ will go a long way toward setting the record straight about what Reformed amillennialists actually believe about the church and Israel. I highly recommend this book to all who are interested in this controversy.” 
—Kim Riddlebarger, Ph.D.

“Samuel Waldron’s response to John MacArthur’s controversial sermon, “Why Every Self-Respecting Calvinist Is a Premillennialist,” is a gem. In a gentle spirit, and with an awareness of what is at stake, Waldron makes a persuasive case against MacArthur’s unlikely claim that true Calvinists must subscribe to the tenets of dispensational premillennialism.” 
—Cornelis Venema, Ph.D.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f46/macarthurs-millennial-manifesto-33967/


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention that RHB's price is only $10.50!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 20, 2008)

definately bought at that price!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, the site won't me chose USPS or UPS so I guess I wont be getting it.


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

email me @ [email protected]


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 20, 2008)

My copy just came in the mail today. Looks great.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

I am thinking about preaching a sermon entitled, "Why no self-respecting Calvinist can be a dispensationalist." MacArthur remains a dispensationist which is inconsistent with Calvinism.


----------



## R Harris (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt said:


> “Samuel Waldron’s response to John MacArthur’s controversial sermon, “Why Every Self-Respecting Calvinist Is a Premillennialist,” is a gem. In a gentle spirit, and with an awareness of what is at stake, Waldron makes a persuasive case against MacArthur’s unlikely claim that true Calvinists must subscribe to the tenets of dispensational premillennialism.”
> —Cornelis Venema, Ph.D.



MacArthur actuallys says that "true" Calvinists must be Dispensational premils???

Wow. Just wow. I thought I had seen just about everything from the Dispensationalists, but this really takes the prize.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

R Harris said:


> Dewalt said:
> 
> 
> > “Samuel Waldron’s response to John MacArthur’s controversial sermon, “Why Every Self-Respecting Calvinist Is a Premillennialist,” is a gem. In a gentle spirit, and with an awareness of what is at stake, Waldron makes a persuasive case against MacArthur’s unlikely claim that true Calvinists must subscribe to the tenets of dispensational premillennialism.”
> ...



Yes, it does. MacArthur should be ashamed of himself. He has always been willing to abandon a particular doctrine and has even come under attack from his own denomination, which is the General Association of Regular Baptists (GARBC). I wish he would abandon his dispensationalism altogether or go back to being a consistent Arminian.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Stephen said:


> R Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Dewalt said:
> ...


Thats a little harsh. MacArthur stood in the front lines and defended the Lordship of Christ against the assault of modern evangelicism. Remember during the 70's and 80's he wasn't a big name in the calvinist camps. he was dragged willingly for standing up for his beliefs. And I respect him for that. He is not a reformed in the sense of subscribing to creeds but he stands in a long line of godly men who have helped the church. Without a doubt MacArthur deserves some credit (by god's grace of course) for helping also restore the intregity of the pulpit in the area of expository preaching.


----------



## R Harris (Jun 20, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > R Harris said:
> ...


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

i thought this board didn't bash people for their convictions? Mac is a man of the God and a man of the Scriptures and i might add he has done more for the faith in the last 40 years then nearly all of us. I am no Dispensational by any means, but I would never tell a man of his measure that he should be ashamed of himself for what he believes to be true, wrong or right, just simply disagree with him, not scold him. 
as far as Mac being an armenian... Funny how T4G had him do the calvinst message at their conference on total depravity. I would be carful with our words, he is no armenian. Just because a man sees a larger distinction between the church and israel does not call us to bash, or discriminate the Man of God he is. 

ps- calvin wasn't a Dispensational... could i venture to say Calvin wasn't a covenant theologian either since the puritans blossomed that?

ps2- I'm sure if i was to bash RC Sproul about something people would be going nuts on this PB, (like his apologetics) but we don't bash the brothers we love. Mac we know is a brother, it is clearly seen, bad theology or not, he stands for his convictions which most christians in america never do!

ps3- i posted this about a book you might enjoy reading, NOT to bash our brother in Christ.


----------

